# West desert, unit 19 snapshot.



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

A former Outdoor Life editor and hunting partner has assigned me to write up a West Desert unit 19 profile for his upcoming Western magazine. I use to hunt the Deep Creeks quite a bit but I'm not familiar with it presently. I've never hunted the Vernon or North Tintic portions of the unit so I know nothing about those.
It will be a summary of a unit that a hunter, who has never been there, can look at and use as a guide to decide whether to continue researching the unit or look somewhere else. Keep in mind that hunters look for different qualities in a unit - trophies only, small bucks but lots of deer, camping or accommodations, rough or easy terrain, etc.
I need some recent personal experiences of hunting in this unit. Did you, or someone you know, kill a deer/elk/antelope in the last couple years? What did they score? What year? How many buck/bulls did you see? Was it overrun with hunters? Anything you think a hunter should know in order to have a successful hunt or to look into another unit?
I'll research the tags, success rates, draw odds and land ownership so I'm not interested in those. Please don't post or send me any hotspot info because I won't print them.
Anyone have some intel?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Wanting info. on unit 19 as a whole is too general. Unit 19 is actually three separate deer sub-units (A,B and C). With B (Vernon) being a LE, which is in a separate draw than units A and C. With Antelope, you have three different LE's. Elk, you have a LE (Deep Creeks) and Two different Any Bull units. 
That's a lot of info. to try and get.
All I can say, is there are some very big deer out there in the desert but you better be in really good shape, have a reliable vehicle and be prepared for low deer numbers.
The Antelope hunts are fun with lots of goats to be had but not many will go over 80".
Elk, you need to know the areas you want to hunt to make it worth while, even the LE.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> Wanting info. on unit 19 as a whole is too general. Unit 19 is actually three separate deer sub-units (A,B and C). With B (Vernon) being a LE, which is in a separate draw than units A and C. With Antelope, you have three different LE's. Elk, you have a LE (Deep Creeks) and Two different Any Bull units.
> That's a lot of info. to try and get.
> All I can say, is there are some very big deer out there in the desert but you better be in really good shape, have a reliable vehicle and be prepared for low deer numbers.
> The Antelope hunts are fun with lots of goats to be had but not many will go over 80".
> Elk, you need to know the areas you want to hunt to make it worth while, even the LE.


What I highlighted in red in your post is about as general as I want to be. I want it to be a snapshot of the unit and the hunting within. There will be a research section in another part of the magazine that you can look into if the profile I write up piques your interest.
The part of your post I highlighted in blue are actually good example of quotes I'm looking for from hunters experienced with hunting in this unit.

Thank you sir.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

People that are successful out there are pretty tight lipped and for a good reason too. Good luck.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Sawbillslayer said:


> People that are successful out there are pretty tight lipped and for a good reason too. Good luck.


Maybe I didn't accurately convey what I wanted, (a sign of bad writing).


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

longbow said:


> *Maybe I didn't accurately convey what I wanted, (a sign of bad writing*).


Nope, I understood exactly what you were asking for, and I don't think it's too much to ask for. I enjoy the way you pen words, and appreciate your philosophy within. If I knew the area, I would gladly help out, but I don't so I can't. But good luck with your endeavor, and let us know when you finish the article!:smile:


----------



## kd7kmp (Sep 17, 2007)

I've hunted that unit twice in the last several years during the general season, any weapon, deer hunt. The first time, I concentrated on the Deep Creek Mountains located near the UT/NV border. I accessed it via the west side of the mountain range just beyond the Goshute Reservation boundary. (Do not hunt on reservation land without explicit permission, which is rarely granted.) There was a lot of ground disturbance due to cattle and sheep which use a large portion of that area for summer and/or winter range. My base camp was at the base of the mountain range while my hunting area was located up the mountain, on a broad flat area, near 9000 ft asl. The hike was steep and strenuous from base camp up to my roost, gaining more than 2000 vertical feet over one mile. I was unsuccessful that year, but I saw lots of does and a few bucks. The bucks tended to be medium sized three point (three points per side) animals. Shots would have been long and animal retrieval would have been difficult due to the terrain. During the several days I was there I only saw three other people.

The second time (two years ago) I concentrated on the House and Confusion Ranges west of Delta, UT. Conditions were similar to my previous experience except the weather was unusually warm during October that year. I spotted fewer deer than in years past, with most deer being does. I don't believe I went high enough or far enough off the beaten path to find where the deer had been hiding. I was unsuccessful that year as well.

Due to my profession (geologist), I've spent a great deal of time in the West Desert area of Utah. There are certainly fewer deer in that unit compared to other units in the state. However, they can be found. It takes dedication and work spending time scouting the many mountain ranges in that unit. Major mountain ranges include the Deep Creek, House, Confusion, and Cedar Mountain. All have sufficient height to ensure adequate water, food, and cover for deer. I have seen many deer in all the afore mentioned areas as well as the abundant agricultural lands. The problem with agricultural lands is they are all private property and you must seek permission from land owners for access. The flip side is this unit has so much open public land that a prospective hunter need not worry about not finding a suitable area to hunt. Success will depend on prior scouting and a dose of luck.

Of course being successful needn't be the only reason to choose this unit. With so much public land you will see very few people and you can camp just about anywhere. Also, there are so many rural dirt roads that access isn't too difficult. However, the deer tend to stay away from the road which necessitates lots of hiking. The hiking is typically steep and strenuous due to the nature of the mountain ranges in this unit. A person ought to be in good physical condition and be able to take care of problems or other issues independent of others because of the remoteness of the area. You will typically be anywhere from 1.5 to 3 or more hours drive from the nearest town of sufficient size which offers emergency services.

Personally I revel in the solitude this unit provides and enjoyed the experience regardless of having a "successful" hunt. I don't necessarily measure my own hunt success by bagging an animal. For me, success is whether I enjoyed myself or not.

Kevin


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

^^^^^^ Well said on unit 19A

19C is a lot easier to get around on. 
This unit has a lot more areas to ride an ATV around on but there are still a few very thick areas on this unit where some of the bucks can escape to. 
A 160" buck on this unit would be considered big. 
But with the recent cut in tags, the quality may improve a little in this unit. 
Be prepared for a lot of rattlesnakes. I saw several in one day while out scouting in July.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've hunted the tintic unit a bunch. Saw the biggest deer I've ever seen to date on the range south of 5 mile pass. Not as many deer, but I'd hands down rather hunt deer in the desert than the high country. I love chasing them in the cedars. Frustrating as hell at times but fun. I've also drawn the Vernon 2x. One of my favorite areas to hunt. Sad the deer have declined and it seems to be a poachers paradise. Being so open and a lot of people with guns roaming it year round.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

martymcfly73 said:


> I've hunted the tintic unit a bunch. Saw the biggest deer I've ever seen to date on the range south of 5 mile pass. Not as many deer, but I'd hands down rather hunt deer in the desert than the high country. I love chasing them in the cedars. Frustrating as hell at times but fun. I've also drawn the Vernon 2x. One of my favorite areas to hunt. Sad the deer have declined and it seems to be a poachers paradise. Being so open and a lot of people with guns roaming it year round.


I love to hunt the pinion/juniper too. Deer can walk circles around you and you wouldn't know it. It's also better for coyote calling than most hunters realize.


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's the story on my 2011 vernon deer. Hope you don't mind the long post. Copy and paste style.

Warning Long post... 
I left monday night to pre-scout before the hunt. My dad and I went to our honey hole, but all the nice bucks we had seen during the bow hunt were gone! On tuesday we went to our plan B spot. We saw bucks, but no shooters.

9/28: Opening morning was here, and I was like a kid in a candy store. At fist light we were looking over three bucks. There was a wide 3x3, an ugly 4x2, and a little 4x4. After a half hour of glassing the area we watched as a hunter tried to shoot the wide 3x3, he missed four times.

9/29: My cousin and I decided to hike to the top of the unit, or so it seamed. At fist light we found our selfs looking over a stand of pines. After about twenty mins. my cousin spotted a buck bedded in the pines. I thought for sure we had found a big buck! WRONG! It was a small 3x3.

9/30: My dad and I decided after hiking all day the day before that we would look in the low sage flats. We spotted seven bucks living together in a wash. The best buck was a 23 inch wide 3x4 that I would not shoot. In the evening we went back around the back side of the mountain to look for a buck. We only saw two small bucks. Friday night after the hunt I was kinda upset because we had used plan A though plan D, and I had exhausted all of my pre-scouted spots.

10/1: Late friday night I called my friend who had a bow tag last year for some ideas. He told me of a spot were he has seen some good bucks. After talking with my dad, and uncle we decided this spot would be a good place to check out. At fist light we parked the four wheelers, and hiked up a draw to a small seep. As we got to the seep we bumped four does and a small two point buck off of the seep. We began glassing the upper canyon that was when my uncle spotted a twenty four inch wide 4x4 with good mass but crabby founts. I decided we needed to get closer to see if I could get a shot. We hussled up a narrow draw as we moved to a spot were we could see the buck he was sky lined going over the top. We moved up the draw after a wail we stopped to catch our breath; when we were stopped my uncle said "There is a buck right here close." he through up his glasses and said "I think he has extras." I grabbed a spotting scope to get a better look as I was looking though the scope I told him to range the buck just in case. I looked him over and decided he WAS a shooter as I grabbed my gun my uncle said "He is 116 yards." I steadied my self, and squeezed the trigger, and down he went. I need to give thanks to my dad, uncles, my cousin, and my friend for the help.

Here is my buck he is a 5x6 and he scores 171 I could not be happier with him. My uncle calls him T.N.T for Tall N' Tight.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Good mass and deep forks! I like that buck a lot. Congrats.

Thanks for the post. Chuck.


----------

